# repiping a doublewide



## Gizmologist (Feb 4, 2008)

I fell into a great deal for a used doublewide that needs some repair and remodeling but is perfect for my needs. One thing I want to do is repipe the whole thing with copper rigid(L). The PEX has had some leaks and I just dont care for "how cheap can it be done?" construction. 

Anyone have any negative experiences or cautions on this? I have reworked my own stick home with copper with no probleems at all. Many of the fixtures will be replaced as well as we are on well water and there is some staining of the bowls.


----------



## travelover (Feb 4, 2008)

You may be surprised at the price of copper these days.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2008)

The difference between the two.

Copper freezes and breaks...always.
Pex returns to its original state after it freezes...no breaks.
Copper has many joints.
Pex has a joint at the fixture and the manifold.

I'm with you, old school. But since I have been using pex...I will only use copper for returns...to the scrap yard for money.

Don't confuse pex with the older cpvc or crimp on fittings of old. The new stuff cannot be beat.

It was tough for me to accept to. And I'm an instructor for  home inspectors....


----------



## Gizmologist (Feb 5, 2008)

My biggest issue with trying PEX is that I do not care for crimped retainer rings on flexible piping. I have been reading about the crimp vs screw-on collars(I would opt for these).

In addtion, I have not seen any type of rigid fastening system to adequately secure the PEX from floating free at the termination valves.

Installations of that sort just smack of cheap and I would rather spend more and get a system I am sure of and proud of.

My plan is to use L grade pipe and since it is exposed under the steel frame, I will be running heat tape on the underside and then enclosing it in foam insualtion sleeving before the belly paper is installed. In addition I have read a lot about pin hole leaks in copper after a few years depending on the anmount of residual flux from the original soldering, and will be thoroughly flushing the entire system with very hot water after installation to rinse out debris and residue. 

In addition, as the well will be tied to the home with non conductive PEX there will be no bonding of the electrical system to the piping. Three 10 ft ground rods will be used instead. There will be elctrical conduction via the frame but potential voltage form the mains will be minimized which should help minimize electrolysis. 

In all fairness I have on;ly seen what is in my parents condo (PEX) and the double wide. mmaybe there are mounts available that were short cut out of these installations.

Do you think I have most of it covered or am I missing some information still?


----------



## Kerrylib (Feb 6, 2008)

I am going only on my impression of the stuff, but I have to say EVERYTHING I hear or see regarding PEX convinces me it is the way to go any more.  No reason for copper lines to be run in any new construction or remodel in my opinion.

It sounds like your experience with it is with economy installations (condo and dbl wide).  Pretty much every reference I've seen it is being used on VERY HIGH END installations for everything, hot/cold water lines as well as in floor heating.  The tubing used for heating has to have oxygen barier, but still the structural part of the tube is the same stuff.

I'm sure what you've been exposed to has soured your impression of the stuff, but do some research and you may come away with a better opinion than what you have now.  A few hours researching PEX online, or at plumbing supply house, home depot, etc. certainly sounds more appealing to me than crawling under your home to sweat multiple fittings together.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 6, 2008)

I use both and have not had any issues, if its done the way its supposed to be done then there should not be any problems.
Just my 3 cents worth..


----------

